# Animationen? (grundlegendes)



## Wagner (13. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin grad dabei, in mein 3D-Game ein Model "einzubauen", dafür braucht ich animierte Models. 
Jetzt eine ganz grundlegende Frage, brauch ich z.b. für eine Animation (z.b. für das vörwärts laufen), die aus 4 verschiedene Positionen besteht (ich weiß, wäre sehr unschön, aber erst mal rein theoretisch) brauch ich dann z.b. auch 4 .3ds-Files? Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine ganze Animation in ein File zu machen?

Ich weiß, ist sehr grundlegend, aber ich komm einfach nich dahinter (Loader und den Rest hab ich schon)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
mfG
Patrick


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Jan 2008)

Willst du Vertex Animation oder Bone Animation nutzen?


----------



## Wagner (13. Jan 2008)

Was wäre denn vorteilhafter? Was wäre leichter zu laden? Was würde weniger Ressourcen in Anspruch nehmen? Was würdet ihr nehmen?

(ich weiß...viele Fragen...xD)

gruß


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Jan 2008)

Einfacher sind Vertex Animationen. Hierbei musst du "nur" zwischen den einzelnen Vertiecen interpolieren, aber das schluckt wesentlich mehr Speicher da du für jedes Frame den kompletten Modelchunk laden musst.
Bone Animationen sind komplizierter, bieten dir aber wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten. Zb. Ragdoll, scripted Animations usw. und verbrauchen weniger Speicher. Aber dafür musst du immer die Vertexpositionen berechnen und bei Bedarf auch Vertiecen hinzufügen bzw. entfernen um keine unschönen Knicke zu erhalten.

Ich persönlich würde zu Bones greifen, les mich da auch gerade ein, die sind einfach vielseitiger einsetzbar =)


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2008)

okay bin ich eiglt. auch der Meinung, aber auf die Eingangsfrage.

Wenn ich ein z.B. ein Model in einem Programm modellier (also z.b. das Vorwärtslaufen) und dann in .3ds expotier...bekomm ich dann eine .3ds-File? oder bekomm ich (je nach dem wie detailreich ich animiert hab) mehrere .3ds-Files, die ich dann vor dem Spielen Laden muss (ähnlich wie BufferdImage bei "2D")?

Das ist eiglt grad noch mein Verständnisproblem, weil ich mal iwo aufgegabelt hab, dass es nur eine File wäre : /

Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus
Wagner


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Jan 2008)

Das kommt ganz darauf an ob du Bone oder Vertex Animation benutzt. Eine Datei wird es bei 3ds vermutlich schon sein, nur es wird so schätze ich (kenn mich mit 3ds überhaupt nicht aus) für jedes Frame die Vertexdaten in der 3ds speichern.

Bei Bone Animation erstellst du für gewöhnlich dein Modell und riggst das und exportierst dann beides. entweder in ein gemeinsames Format oder seperat. Denke das dies bei Vertex Animationen auch ginge, aber der Overhead ist halt entsprechend groß.


----------

